

13 year old Firefox bug - shaundr

https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63895<p>Ran in to this for the 2nd time recently. Is firefox the new browser to work around? It's been working properly in IE for years.<p>Clear example: http://jsfiddle.net/YjHaB/9/<p>How is it that some bugs go neglected for this long?
======
sabbatic13
The last time I checked (ca. early 2012), there were tens of thousands of
untriaged bugs in the Moz Bugzilla instance. Add to that unresolved bugs in
the 3M+ lines code base and multiple platforms supported, and the job is
obviously huge. There simply aren't enough people working on such things to
keep up.

It is an open source project, so there is something that one can do about such
things beyond complaining.

------
mpyne
> How is it that some bugs go neglected for this long?

I think it's because no one fixed it yet.

------
artificialidiot
> Wow you people are a mess. This bug has been around for 12 years!! are you
> kidding? It works in IE!!

Way to get volunteers to fix it.

